# cu ~C example



## balanga (Aug 20, 2018)

Apparently you can get cu() to fork and run another program such as xmodem by using the option ~C.


> *~C*         Fork a child process on the local system to perform special pro-
> tocols such as XMODEM.  The child program will be run with    the
> following arrangement of file descriptors:
> 
> ...



I can't figure it out and can't even find an example of how to do this. Anyone know?


----------



## tingo (Aug 23, 2018)

if you want to receive:

```
~C rx
```
plus any options you want for rx.


----------

